# DeWalt DC515B 18V Cordless 1/2 Gallon Wet / Dry Vacuum



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I also have one of these, it works ok but I'm not as impressed as you are. The suction seems marginal and the noise level is too high. Acceptable machine but not as great as I had hoped for.
Thanks for the review, always interesting to see what others think of stuff I have.
Paul


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm comparing to the 14.4V DustBuster it replaced and it sucks much better then that did. And I haven't had any problem with it not picking up what I point it at.

Vacuums are always noisy inherent in the high RPM and airflow, airflow makes noise. But I don't think it's any louder the the full size vacuum I use in my living room. I'm gonna run them side by side to see. I'm gonna compare to my Shop Vac's too and see. Being small, to me, doesn't mean it should be quiet, and I don't have to wear ear plugs when using it.

You mentioned the suction is marginal, I'm curious as to what you were vacuuming up and did it not pick it up?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I got curious so I set up my Sound Pressure Meter and my Dwyer Series 475 Mark III Handheld Digital Manometer and took some measurements. I set up my Sound Pressure Meter on a tripod 3 feet away from each vacuum set on the C Weighted Scale which is weighted for the human ear. Using a 1-1/4" extension wand and a static pressure probe centered in it I measured the static pressure of the airflow created by each vacuum.

As expected the DeWalt 18V Cordless vacuum was not even close to having the suction of the big vacuums but it did out perform the B&D DustBuster that the DeWalt replaced which was the basis for ranking it as a very good vacuum in the realm of handheld cordless vacuums. And as far as SPL (loudness) goes, it matches the big vacuums which one could say it's loud for it's size.










One thing that surprised me is that the Hang Up vacuum has very good suction.

And here's my highly scientific measuring apparatus for the static pressure measurement. ;-)


----------

